# Clen and Secretropin Combo for Cut



## saber213 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello everyone !

So I'm going to be getting ready to start my prep soon for my next competition. Ive done steroids in the past but I experienced some side effects that put me off the idea of doing them again. However I've decided to keep it going and push myself to bring my best conditioning. I've been competing for 5 years now ( 3 years natural and 2 enhanced) and this will be my first attempt at a pro card.

I've decided to try out clen and secretropin (both pharmaceutical grade) to help get shredded and maintain as much size as possible. Does anyone have any experience running either of these supplements and have any recommendations/ideas on how the best way to run these effectively.


----------

